# Potential fire hazard when using Reflectix and spray glue while remodeling



## germanbini (Jul 4, 2017)

On the website Reddit, a fellow vandweller recounts a tale of potential disaster - well worth the read for safety. Warning, some graphic language. What NOT To Do: A Warning About Foil Insulation (for Dummies) by thegummi
Synopsis: Foil insulation like Reflectrix, EZ-Cool etc is -- duh-- foil-based and therefore conductive, and it could possibly burst into flames if you achieve the perfect storm... https://www.reddit.com/…/what_not_to_do_a_warning_about_fo…/ Shared with permission.


----------



## creature (Jul 6, 2017)

so... wait... my tinfoil hat could make my head explode???


----------



## DrewSTNY (Jul 6, 2017)

creature said:


> so... wait... my tinfoil hat could make my head explode???


Ooh, look a candle!


----------



## creature (Jul 6, 2017)

exhaust fumes.. ; )


----------

